# Reapplied again.. Thoughts/advice?



## estoguy (16 Mar 2020)

Update time! Wrote TSD lady week... Despite having a decent CFAT score, the combined results couldn't hit the cut off for pilot... FYI, any thinking DEO pilot, the cut off scores are insanely high. However, I was offered some alternative trades... Intelligence, Logistics, Training Development Officer (although this is the real stretch one), plus the combat arms officers and Naval Warfare Officer.

So, a few questions if anyone has some knowledge to chip in. Just a little background, I am 42, will be 43 this summer. 

The first three "softer" trades... Thoughts age /or opinions about them? I'm definitely leaning towards Intel.

About the combat arms... I'm a little concerned that age will play a factor... Again thoughts would be welcome.

Of course, I'll be doing my own research as well. 😉

Thanks and hope your processes are all going well!


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Mar 2020)

42 year old LT in the combat arms, not a good combo IMO.

Intelligence seems really interesting. The trade is short on people so tours I've heard are pretty much a guarantee. We have a lot of different deployments so a variety of places to work.


----------



## estoguy (16 Mar 2020)

Can you expand on that... Why not a good idea? I'm not against the work involved. Also what about NWO? Thanks for your reply. 👍


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2020)

estoguy said:
			
		

> About the combat arms... I'm a little concerned that age will play a factor... Again thoughts would be welcome.



The subject comes up for discussion from time to time,

https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&sxsrf=ALeKk02soYF_lPoMFCY1XrYUGyxvnfSexg%3A1584404717578&ei=7RhwXubpIuiZlwTuz4TgDA&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++%22too+old%22+%22combat+arms%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++%22too+old%22+%22combat+arms%22&gs_l=psy-ab.3...101032.107974..108459...0.4..0.357.4200.0j17j2j3......0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71.WIMHpowfVvA&ved=0ahUKEwimlPzCn6DoAhXozIUKHe4nAcwQ4dUDCAo&uact=5#spf=1584404827459


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Mar 2020)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Can you expand on that... Why not a good idea? I'm not against the work involved. Also what about NWO? Thanks for your reply. 👍



I'm not a combat arms officer so take what I have to say with a grain of salt.

I don't think it's a good idea because you're old and over the hill for a new combat arms platoon commander. It's an extremely physically demanding job and you'll be expected to be out front leading 18 and 20 year old soldiers. Injuries are going to hit you like a brick where "the kids" just shake it off. If you fall out of PT or aren't in tip top shape as an officer you'll get raked over the coals. I've seen young LTs taken away from their platoons for falling out of PT.

When you get up in rank, like a MWO or Major your age//fitness is forgiven a little easier.

Units are notorious for forecasting what rank they think you should be (where age is a huge factor) and then support/don't support your climb. Your unit mafia might decide you should never get higher than captain. You might be able to fight against that and win but I don't think it's an enjoyable battle. Chances of you beating out a 23 year old LT for a spot on Pathfinder or something like that is probably slim.

There's probably stories from other men your age who became platoon commanders and had a great time with positive results, mind you. I just think your age is going to be a huge and constant obstacle for you. I think a job with a trade not geared towards guys half your age is going to be better for you and better for the army. You could do a hell of a lot of cool shit in intelligence and logistics and put the 10 or 20 years service to really good use.


----------



## Lumber (16 Mar 2020)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Can you expand on that... Why not a good idea? I'm not against the work involved. Also what about NWO? Thanks for your reply. 👍



NWO is a lot easier on your body and we don't give a shiiiit about your PT scores. Just be a competent watch keeper and not a total jackass and you'll do fine. Actually, you can still be a jackass and progress just fine as long as you're compotent, but it's definitely better if you're not.


----------



## reloaded179 (19 Jun 2020)

Good luck!


----------

